# Remote worker with 250K housing budget, obsessed with pier/surf fishing: Where in FL would you look?



## onthemove (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi all. As stated I am a remote worker seeking a move to FL, primarily due to my fishing hobby. Boating isn't a financial reality for me, so I'm looking at areas with easy access to great pier/surf fishing in addition to kayak fishing. My ideal is to be able to ride my bike/walk to the pier.

I have extensive experience in areas that I cannot afford; Ft Lauderdale, Saint Pete, and Miami. With a 250k housing budget- seeking to be as close to the pier/surf as possible- where would you be looking? Am I basically priced out of FL coastal communities in the current market?

Can't do condo's, only interested in single family homes. Literally 1 bed 1 bath is fine.

Thank you!!

EDIT: Should also add that I am single, schools aren't important to me.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

during the Pandemic, you need to add at a MINIMUM of $500,000.00 to your budget (and no, I'm not kidding).
or - lower your "standards" to way down to the "un-desirable" neighborhoods.
where are you now ?? can you take a road trip down to that area to explore your options ?


----------



## onthemove (Dec 28, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> during the Pandemic, you need to add at a MINIMUM of $500,000.00 to your budget (and no, I'm not kidding).
> or - lower your "standards" to way down to the "un-desirable" neighborhoods.
> where are you now ?? can you take a road trip down to that area to explore your options ?


Hey John,

Thank you for your reply. I'll be in the St Pete area soon to visit friends. I am certainly able to visit areas on both coasts.

I definitely don't have high standards. I'm fine in a manufactured home as well (I have friends in St Pete and can get out of dodge quickly during a storm). I've been working class my entire life, so, it's all that I know.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I would explore North of Tampa/St.Pete = the further South you go, the more the SnowBirds have gobbled up the real estate. for some reason, the Gulf side just seems to be fished out for shore fishing. My brother lives in Homosassa Springs and he is a Yak Nut - but even he says the fishing is not like it was 20 years ago.
Florida is just pooped out with the MASSIVE, stupid-out-of-control explosion of growth. MILLIONS of new homes, schools, fire houses, police departments, and shopping malls are being built every year.
I am one of the last Florida Natives here - been an Orange County resident since 1948.
my wife is fishing over on the Ocean Side this afternoon as we speak:








Sebastian Inlet Webcam


A Webcam overlooking Sebastian Inlet, FL



www.sebastianinletcam.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Sebastian Inlet Webcam


A Webcam overlooking Sebastian Inlet, FL



www.sebastianinletcam.com


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Look on the west coast of Florida if heading south. Panhandle is reasonable enough as well if not a bit north...better fishing in the creeks with a kayak January and February but the other 10 months pier and surf is great. Also look towards non beach communities to save some money


----------



## Nicstr28 (10 mo ago)

I'll say this....the west coast doesnt have the infrastructure/roads etc to support the amount of homes theyve built and are building, Now add in all the people flooding here (at one point it was 5,000 a day and think it's at 1000 per day now) the traffic is 100% unbearable. I was born in clearwater but grew up in west palm beach and I can say the traffic here sux compared to so.fla. at least they have the interstate/turnpike. It can take 2hrs to go 40 miles over here (tampa bay area) In the late afternoon it takes me 45min to an hour to go 12 miles home.
US 19 is a nightmare.


----------



## ABombs (Oct 13, 2020)

I concur with everyone else here. I am in south Fort Myers and I have come to believe the best days are long behind us. If you had come down before 2019 you could have still found a good deal in your price range, and your money would go a long way, but forget it now. Prices are unbelievable, and home owners insurance is going up at least 30% every year, some reporting 50% or more. The water quality has horrendous problems that are made worse by unstable corrupt politics. The traffic is unreal. Water pressure in the county water system keeps getting lower as the demand for more water increases. The zoning town hall meetings are full of very angry residents demanding they stop over developing. We have illegal motorcycle racing problems that go on all the time--law enforcement can't do anything about it. I've only lived here for less than 5 years, but have been a regular since '86, and it isn't the same anymore. Fishing pressure is stupid. If you don't have at least a kayak you're limited to over fished spots, and even then, fishing isn't what it once was. Even getting in a car and driving 90 minutes north or south it's hard to find good spots that aren't over crowded or over fished. I don't mean to be too cynical because I still find fish, but I don't keep many due to red tide issues that come and go. I just know better. I know this was once a utopian fishery. The best time to be here was the 80's/90's, (or earlier).


----------



## apbtlvr (Sep 17, 2010)

I had family once living in Fernandina Beach. And I used to visit the Ft Clinch jetty whenever I could. There are some nice SF homes nearby at Egan Creek. Maybe Amelia is too far north for you but try looking at the location via Google earth to get some lay of the land. It’s a great research tool when used with google maps.


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

I prefer Ft Pierce jetty. You can kayak fish that area way up up to Mosquito Lagoon. Look inland from there. Towns of Okeechobee and Fellsmere have lower price areas, great fishing.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

Not sure if onthemove is still looking at Florida but…

I live in the St Augustine/Ponte Vedra beach area and after a quick Zillow search found 5 decent (I’m retired Army so my standards might be different) 2-3 bedroom 1-2 bath SF homes under or at $250K in St Augustine and St Augustine Shores. Granted, none of them are a bike ride to the closest pier or beach but you’re less than 15-20 minutes away from good surf fishing, including drive on beaches all the way south (from A street) to the Matanzas inlet. Also about 10 minutes away from great kayak fishing water.
Or drive north about 40 minutes to the brand new and very long Jacksonville beach pier. 

No chance of anything within bicycle distance of surf or pier in NE Florida under $250k.


----------



## mikebasnite (3 mo ago)

Sebastian and Vero beach area has some of the best beach fishing in Florida.


----------

